# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr. Rahal / 3128 graft FUT / NW 4 / 9 months post-op

## Rahal Hair Transplant

Dr. Rahal / 3128 graft FUT / NW 4 / 9 months post-op

This patient came to Dr. Rahal in his mid 30s with thinning and receding throughout his hairline. Using 3128 FUT grafts, Dr. Rahal designed a mature hairline to compliment this patient's features.

These pictures were sent by the patient.

----------

